# Ordner Config.Msi nach Deinstallation



## magicalkeys (7. März 2010)

Hab heute Blasc3 geladen, installiert und ausprobiert.
Hab Windows später als Runes of Magic installiert wodurch wohl auch die automatische Erkennung des Runes of Magic-Pfades nicht funktioniert hat und der Tip das Game als Administrator zu starten hat auch nix gebracht. Deshalb hab ich Blasc wieder deinstalliert. Nach der Deinstallation wurde mir besagter Config.Msi Ordner auf meiner Platte angelegt. Im Ordner liegt eine rbf-Datei.
Jetzt meine Frage, kann ich den Ordner löschen? Ich mag es nicht so wenn nach ner Deinstallation noch irgendwelche Datei-Leichen auf meiner Platte rumgammeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. März 2010)

Der Ordner Config.Msi wird vom Installer erzeugt. Die rbf-Datei ist für die Routine "Removing backup files" vorhanden. 

Der Ordner sollte eigentlich leer und versteckt sein.

Wenn er dich aber stört, kannst du ihn löschen.


----------

